# Carolina Dart Frogs @ Repticon Columbia SC 7/15&15



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's what will be available:

8 Brazilian Yellowhead Juveniles $45.00 each
8 Azureus Juveniles $42.00 each
2 Orange Sirensis (lamasi) sub-adults $45.00 each
2 Male/Female Pairs of Cristobal Adults $230.00 per pair
1 Female Cristobal Pumilio $95.00
3 Cauchero Pumilio Froglets $80.00 each
3 F1 Captive Bred Red Trivitattus Juveniles $125.00 each
1 Adult Male Yuri Imitator $65.00
1 Adult Female Nominal Imitator $50.00
1 Campana Auratus Juvenile $35.00
1 Bicolor Juvenile $45.00
2 Black & Blue Auratus Froglets $35.00 each
1 Adult Leucomelas $75.00
10 Gallon Vertical & Horizontal Eco Vivs / Misc. Supplies


----------

